# Second leisure Battery



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anyone fitted second leisure 85amp/hr battery under passenger seat in 2000 AS boxer Executive. Can you get a second Battery tray same as drivers seat tray, to secure battery. :wink: 
Thank you


----------



## 100907 (Sep 9, 2006)

I met someone that had fitted a second battery behind the front seat.this was also an Executive. There looks to be enough room for it and it would be easier to connect to the other battery as well as joining the battery vent pipes together.I have been toying with the same idea.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

O'Leary's do this battery box which might be of interest

** here ** - less than £16.

Gerald


----------

